# Removing paint splatter from vehicle



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I would take it to a car dealership. They have ways of taking care of that kind of stuff.

If you try anything else at this point, there's a great chance of scratching the clear coat. Latex paint usually will come off with elbow grease and a very soft cloth. You don't want to use anything like a scotch brite pad or, again, it will scratch the clear coat. 

Best to take it to the car dealer. It shouldn't cost too much.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

The Detail shop will use Rubbing Compound, to remove the splatter, then try to sell you a new clear coat.

You can buy rubbing compound at a parts store, then just wax the car again.


ED


----------



## Leberbs (Jan 20, 2017)

Would it be cheaper to get this compound and buffing wheel at harborfrieght and diy it or just bring it to the shop?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You don't need no wheel, What's wrong with ELBOW GREASE? 


Yes the can of rubbing compound and paste wax will cost less than a shop.

Plus you get exercise by doing it yourself. 

Use just a little on the areas where the splatters are, use a soft rag to rub it on and remove the splatter, then rub it off, might take a couple of applications, but it will remove the spots.

Then wax over the area with the paste wax, and then be told that you need to wax the entire car.


ED


----------



## Leberbs (Jan 20, 2017)

Alright. I'll give it a try and report back. Thanks.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

My wife has a habit of running over freshly painted road lines. That paint is tough. A little WD 40 works every time WITH ELBOW GREASE


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I keep forgetting that WD-40 cleans things, As much as I have used it you would think that I would remember.

Yes do the WD-40 before the rubbing compound, it leaves less mess to clean up, and is usually easier.

ZT- MAN wait until she runs through fresh HOT OIL on the roadway, that stuff is nasty when dried on the rocker panels.


ED


----------



## Leberbs (Jan 20, 2017)

10-4. Thanks!


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

de-nagorg said:


> You can buy rubbing compound at a parts store, then just wax the car again.
> 
> 
> ED


This. ^ I made the mistake of hammering a paint can lid closed in the garage next to my dark colored car. I came out a couple days later and noticed white specs all over the side of the car. 

I washed the car first to remove any dust or dirt that may be on the paint. Then, I used the rubbing compound. The paint splatters came right off. Afterwards, I gave it a nice good coat of turtle wax.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I'd like to insert into this discussion, at one time long long, ago there was a great difference in *Rubbing* compound and *Polishing* compound by DuPont. Please don't try the more coarse grit* Rubbing* unless you know paint and body work very well.


----------



## VAProPainter (Jan 29, 2014)

I would consider trying a cleaner/wax like Meguiars before using a rubbing compound.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

de-nagorg said:


> . . . wait until she runs through fresh HOT OIL on the roadway, that stuff is nasty when dried on the rocker panels.


Free undercoating!!


----------

